# Snowlines



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

In light of the current forecast, can we have pictures of your cars in the snow please!

mook


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

No snow here. Gutted.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

not had any snow here yet really (midlands) and i think the forecast gave it quite bad here


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

It's not snowing inside my garage either .....


----------



## jamie gts t (Apr 22, 2007)

is it snowing anywhere?


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

I think the weather men got it wrong again.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

theres a hurricane on its way too ............


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

I had a "drizzle" of snow on my bonnet this morning (not enough to ski on) but gone by lunch


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

It snowed here around 3-4 pm not much though


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I thought it's what Giles wanted to change the magazine name to! Phew!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## fxkelly (Feb 1, 2007)

Snowed here but hasn't stuck. But to start things off; a little bit of Snow from Last June! (Julier and San Bernardo Pass)


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Snow here*

We have plenty of snow over here in Sweden at the moment with a lot more forecast for the weekend :chuckle: 

Sadly my GT-R won't be coming of it's winter hibernation in the garage though, and, it's actually illegal to drive a Swedish registered car without winter tyres on this time of the year over here !

A few weeks ago we had around 25cm of snow that fell within a couple of days, it's amazing how everything works pretty much as normal with the snow we get over here, as coming from England, where 1 or 2 cm of snow is chaos, it does take some getting used to living here.

Shaun.


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

That snow was a myth. Got one or two last year though...


































Dave


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's that time again peeps!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Still not snowing either inside or outside of my garage :chuckle:

But Landrover is prepped and ready for when it (if it) arrives !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you're just gonna go round looking for Hot women stuck in the snow, to play the night in shining armour, aren't you?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Just starting here in sunny durham!!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

December last year!!!outside my garage


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

We have snow here, need moarrrr


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RKTuning said:


> December last year!!!outside my garage


for a second there i thought that was taken today. i thought "**** me, thats only up the road!!!"

lol

mook


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

*Today in Derby*


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

no snow here either. if it does i certainly wont be taking the gtr out


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

my new car is safely wrapped up in its central heated garage, there's no way its coming out in snow.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

last chrimbo


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

loads here currently in swindon


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Moschops said:


>


F%^k me. it's snowed so hard it's smashed your rear no. plate off!!!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got home from the match to be greeted with this


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

here is a picture of my backyard the car is in the garage and the temp is -36C


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My cars spoilt its sat in the garage out of it!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just put my GTR inside so she could shed the snow off and put the otherone out to snow in 
Only got about 5cm here yesterday so far... We want more, we want more :chuckle:


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

My baby, facing my bitch! (golf) 
I dare not got out further, it's freezing u know! Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

update temp -39C


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Geez dude where are you located? It's minus 9 here and already it feels blistering cold to me


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> update temp -39C


Where in the world are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2011)

north of Sweden on the arctic circle  2 km above it actually


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Where does the Skyline end and the Mookra begin?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)




----------

